# NIBRAS School



## KPisupati (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about this school I understand there werre some teacher contract issues but does anyone have children attending? We are moving to Dubai in August and are having difficulty getting our 16 year old into the "better" schools because she is simply an average student. ASD is not an option DAA is not an option. UAS may be an option but I believe that is quite a ways out.

Anyone....help?


----------



## KPisupati (Jan 8, 2010)

KPisupati said:


> Does anyone know anything about this school I understand there werre some teacher contract issues but does anyone have children attending? We are moving to Dubai in August and are having difficulty getting our 16 year old into the "better" schools because she is simply an average student. ASD is not an option DAA is not an option. UAS may be an option but I believe that is quite a ways out.
> 
> Anyone....help?


Does anyone know anything about this school or have children there?


----------



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,

I'm not a parent, but a teacher. I don't know about the school you've listed, but might I suggest Taleem (you could google Taleem or Taleem Education in Dubai). They are an organization that has about 5 private-schools in the Dubai area. Perhaps one of them might meet your requirements. 

Hope this helps 

Cats


----------

